

Scribd in the Wall Street Journal - macrov
http://www.scribd.com/doc/497381/WSJ-article-on-scribd-in-html-format

======
vlad
I didn't write this but I clicked on Most Liked of All Time and this was on
the second page:

[http://www.scribd.com/doc/25132/Why-YCombinator-is-a-
waste-o...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/25132/Why-YCombinator-is-a-waste-of-
time)

------
jakewolf
My favorite part is on the right side of the page:

"This copy is for your personal, non-commercial use only. To order
presentation-ready copies for distribution to your colleagues, clients or
customers, use the Order Reprints tool at the bottom of any article or visit:"

Does anyone involved with scribd care to comment about how they deal with
copyright issues such as this exact article?

------
vegashacker
"Scribd (which rhymes with "cribbed")"

Huh. I had no idea. I was always saying "ScrEYEbd", which I think sounds
better.

------
plusbryan
Shouldn't the title read: "Scribd in the Wall Street Journal in Scribd"? :-)

------
eusman
i must say i wasn't a fan of scribd until yesterday scribd came really handy
when i tried to share a .pdf file and to my surprise Acrobat Reader wasn't
installed to the friend I sent it.

------
pg
This seems to be only the first para. Has anyone put the whole article online
anywhere yet?

Edit: Never mind. Firefox just wasn't showing me the scrollbars for some
reason.

~~~
mwerty
The version I see on scribd ends with :

"The adult entertainment industry is always, in many ways, on the forefront of
technology, so if they can use something to their advantage, like an open
hosting platform, they jump on it pretty quickly," he said. For Veoh the move
to remove adult material was the right one, Mr. Shapiro said. "Nobody wants to
be branded an adult Web site -- unless you're an adult Web site."

Write to Andrew LaVallee at [email here]

